# proof ice hooding works?



## eyebagcel (Oct 28, 2021)

check out her tiktok account. she seems to enjoy swimming in ice cold water and presumably has been doing this often for a while now. she’s got a crazy amount of covering on her upper eyelid even though there’s no brow ridge. this must be because the ice made her develop a ton of fat up there

the ppl she follows are the same ethnicity and they all have upper eyelid exposure, so she probably used to as well


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 28, 2021)

someone posted a video of youtube that bathe in iced water every morning and he had zero fat on his face


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Oct 31, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> someone posted a video of youtube that bathe in iced water every morning and he had zero fat on his face


He just did normal ice baths he didn’t dunk his head in but the chick this dude posted is Scandinavian anyway and they usually have hooding


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 31, 2021)

she's finnish


----------



## Saen (Nov 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> she's finnish


She's just getting started


----------



## Mr.cope (Nov 1, 2021)

Check out my hooded eye threads 
Hooded eyes look autistic 








This is the eye area y’all desire


Keep doing that hooded eye trick you’ll soon see how stupid and autistic you look Opry tier orbitals right there




looksmax.org












Fully hooded eyelids look like shit


Lifted eyelids look 100 times better Imagine wanting this Fucking overrated




looksmax.org












Hooded eyelids look like shit pt 2


Quit ice holding and do exercises to lift eyelids




looksmax.org












Hooded eyes look like shit part 3







looksmax.org












Hooded eyes are a meme


Being pretty is better than being masculine




looksmax.org


----------



## Lihito (Nov 2, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> someone posted a video of youtube that bathe in iced water every morning and he had zero fat on his face


brown fat


----------



## Preoximerianas (Nov 2, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> Check out my hooded eye threads
> Hooded eyes look autistic
> 
> 
> ...



Hooded eyes look trash on woman but are good on men if you have light eyes. Very minor UEE is good too for eyelash exposure.


----------

